# I am seeking a Mexico City private Mail Service



## coyotewildwoman (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of a private mail service for packages and mail from the USA ( usually the shipper is in Laredo) that is located in Mexico City? I have to receive some important packages and mail for my business and personal, and don't want to count on Correo or pay the high fees for DHL. I am not in a rush and need the service pretty often. Any suggestions?

Thanks-


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you checked the prices for Estafeta? I’m not sure whether they'd be cheaper than the big-name international couriers, but it’s worth looking. They probably have an online calculator somewhere on their website.


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

coyotewildwoman said:


> Does anyone know of a private mail service for packages and mail from the USA ( usually the shipper is in Laredo) that is located in Mexico City? I have to receive some important packages and mail for my business and personal, and don't want to count on Correo or pay the high fees for DHL. I am not in a rush and need the service pretty often. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks-


You could try MBE/E-Box Logistics at 2250 NW 114TH Ave in Miami, FL. They will receive your mail and packages and automatically forward them to the MBE store of your choosing here in the DF.

Stay on top of them, though. They are very efficient as far as forwarding your mail and packages, but are very slow about notifying you that they did so. Tracking numbers are your friend.


----------

